# Yoplait Smoothie



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Has anyone tried the Yoplait Nouriche smoothies? They have 20 vitamins and minerals plus protein and it contains live and active cultures. I'm drinking one right now (strawberry) and it's really good! Maybe it'll also help with yeast issues and zero fat.Just thought I'd pass that on for informational purposes.Have a great day all!! TGIF!!!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Haven't heard of those. I've seen the ads for the Yoplait Whips, but no smoothies. Are they a mix?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

No, it's not a mix; it comes already bottled to shake and drink. It's the same section as the yogurt and I've found that Dannon and some other brand I've never heard of has one also. They're all fairly new on the market, I think.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks Patty. They sound yummy. I love smoothies, but am too lazy to keep the ingredients stocked at home to make them myself.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

they are super delicious! I had one for dinner today! MMM! I tried the berry versions of Yoplait and Dannon- both very good! And much easier than doing it yourself like I have been! Though I wish they had a papaya smoothie all done up! God I love papaya!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

They were on sale at my grocery store, so I bought two. Am having the raspberry one now. I'm not that impressed. To me, it's tastes exactly like their yogurt, just the consistency is different. Maybe I'll like the peach one better.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I saw the frozen kind in the grocer freezer here


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I had the peach this morning; it had small bits of peaches and tastes fine! The really do taste like yogurt, but I guess they should since they are yogurt.Haven't tried the raspberry yet --- I thought that would be my least fav.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

are they dairy free? im trying to cut out dairy, but yohurt is generally ok isnt it?


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

I find yogurt is the only milk product I can have, because the bacteria culture alters it enough. I know other non-milk people who can have yogurt, but everybody's different so I would suggest having a cup of yogurt on a day when you don't have to go out, to test it for yourself (carefully!).


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I've heard about those,They sound really good but I can't have anything with milk in it..no dairy products for me! they make me sick..although sometimes I just have to sneak something like that lol


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

They are soooooooooooo good! Yoplait is my favorite yogurt and I never eat it because of IBS and UC. However, I splurged and tried the Peach Nouriche! Excellent! You all must try one!!!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Peach!







I _LOVE_ Peach yogurt! It's the best!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes, try the peach-it's definitely better than any of the flavors! Harder to find-seems like stores only recieved a sample amount and they flew off the shelves in Philly. Hard to come by now......


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have a different brand (I think!) in my refrig. right now. I just had a peach one the other day.


----------

